# Cutest dog in the world??? Must see.



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

dogdogdog.jpg


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

A Chia Pet dog????  I vote for not the cutest dog in the world. Sorry!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We all think Ozzy is the cutest dog in the world!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Stosh said:


> We all think Ozzy is the cutest dog in the world!


 
:thumbup:That's right!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

AWWW he's ADORABLE. Although, my mom's Lexie was preeeetty cute when she was a puppy...










And my Pom, Beau, when he was a baby:










And my corgi, Cooper, when he was a pup:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> We all think Ozzy is the cutest dog in the world!


I second that!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love Ozzy as cutest dog. I love how they have that pup brushed out though!! Thats one clean puppy!!


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

The pic with him in the drawer is pretty darn cute.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

That's not a dog, that's a stuffed animal that breathes.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> That's not a dog, that's a stuffed animal that breathes.


:rofl:


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

Thats Mr Winkles, hes a famous dog apparently who has calenders and public aperances, I saw him on TV a few years ago, Sooo cute and unreal, weird mix.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

is that real?? it does look like a stuffed animal , wow super cute


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

It is cute.. in a weird, looks like a bulldog and a pom mix.. feel like it would take a love of overeating for a dogs head to look like that


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

He's cutealicious!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha alright alright this dog is the runner up haha.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Locknload said:


> The pic with him in the drawer is pretty darn cute.


Haha yea he has like a little afro.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> That's not a dog, that's a stuffed animal that breathes.



Hahaha you're right.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

iglinska1 said:


> Thats Mr Winkles, hes a famous dog apparently who has calenders and public aperances, I saw him on TV a few years ago, Sooo cute and unreal, weird mix.


That's no him. It looks kinda like him though. Mr. Winkles looks like a tiny little bear.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

VaBeachFamily said:


> It is cute.. in a weird, looks like a bulldog and a pom mix.. feel like it would take a love of overeating for a dogs head to look like that



I don't know about a bulldog, but it looks like a Chow to me. I searched Chow puppies and they don't really look like it. So I really have no clue what it is.


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out if s/he's a real dog or stuffed animal...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Stosh said:


> We all think Ozzy is the cutest dog in the world!


 


JustMeLeslie said:


> :thumbup:That's right!


 


DCluver33 said:


> I second that!!





WarrantsWifey said:


> I love Ozzy as cutest dog. I love how they have that pup brushed out though!! Thats one clean puppy!!


Aww, thanks guys! Ozzy's flattered! 

That's an interesting looking little dog. I can't decide if I think it's cute or ugly. :crazy:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I really wanted that to be a plush stuffed dog. Unfortunately, it appears that it's a real dog.

See:





And you can see him moving (though in a rather robotic way) here:





I, for one, find this dog much cuter, and would rather have it:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wildo said:


> I, for one, find this dog much cuter, and would rather have it:


:thumbup:


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Absolutely darling!! Is his hair closely trimmed that way - different than the other Pom in the video with him (Boo).


----------

